# Getting Close!



## oobiedoo (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi, Very pretty mare! Did you know she was pregnant when you got her or was it a surprise? Feel free to post lots of pictures  There are several foaling threads on the forum now and for some like you it's their first foal too. Lots of good information on here and lots of fun watching to see who's going to foal first. Good luck, will be watching for more pics and updates.


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

The girl I got her from said there was a possibility as she was in a pasture with a two year old stud. The vet said it wasn't likely because of the studs young age. But in November I had her checked and sure enough.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

A VET actually said that? WOW. I would not be using him anytime soon, if I were you. ;-/

Good on you for giving her the care she needs. Wonder what color she will throw? Or of it will have spots? Hmmm. Will be cute I bet!


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

The dad is a two year old buckskin so it's a total mystery as to what we'll end up with. His dad is a beautiful bay and his mom is buckskin. Cherokee is a silver bay roan as best as I can tell and I don't know anything about her parents as she was a rescue.


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

Your mare does not appear silver bay. She looks like a varnish appy. NdAppy will have to come and explain that, I will stick to splash genetics.

Assuming she and the sire are Ee Aa, they can produce:
Buckskin, palomino, smokey black, black, bay, or chestnut.

Then whether or not the foal inherits LP or PATN is not for me to begin to explain.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Yep not a silver bay. Bay with Varnish and more than likely had a small blanket. She will get more and more white as the years progress. 

I'm also actually leaning more towards her being brown rather than bay.


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

Wow thank you for the info. At first I was told she was a red roan, but doing research she looked more silver bay. I hadn't heard of varnish appy so that's very interesting. So I don't see much in her teats no filling, other than a growing belly I don't see much progress, so I'm still thinking she may have another month or so. Which is fine with me because I'm in Missouri and the weather here can't seem to make up it's mind and I'd just assume all the ice to pass before pork-chop (affectionately nicknamed) arrives. As far as I know Cherokee is a maiden mare and is six years old.


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

Here is a side pic of her that may help.


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

subbing. Curious to see what is produced


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

Cherokees belly today. Starting to grow a bit!


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

is she baggin up at all?


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

Not yet :-/


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Awee..she is so pretty and good looking sire too!! This will be interesting to see what the baby will look like! How old is she do you know? I just love her colouring!


----------



## lives2hope (Jul 12, 2012)

What an adorable mare. How exciting for you,. I can't wait to see what comes out of this match up. I just finished this book I learned a couple new things and refreshed my memory on a lot of old things I highly recommend it for first timers. 'Veterinary Guide to Horse Breeding'
by: James M. Giffin MD, Kjersten Darling DVM


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

Thank you! She is 6 years old. I'll definitely look that book up!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lives2hope (Jul 12, 2012)

It covers just about all the basics on breeding to foaling. What you are going to need, what to watch for, things that can go wrong how to make an educated guess on what is wrong. Just really good knowledge to have. I found it to be a rather easy read as well. Thought for sure I would have to be reading hand in hand with my dictionary but that wasn't the case. It always helps my panic factor to be prepared. Looking forward to your updates.


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

I looked through that book at Barnes and Noble while waiting for my mare to foal last year, loved it! Packed with useful information. And I had all you fellow forum friends for help too


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

She is a very beautiful mare!! My mare is a maiden due to foal also. Will be checking in on you often! I took some photos today of her backend and stuff and a few through my thread. But, I have only had 4 foals before this an am in no way close to knowing what I am doing, and its been awhile. My husband has raised about 8. Can't wait to see the new baby!


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm hoping the spring weather finally hitting will speed up the process. But then again I don't wanna be too impatient lol. No bagging today but her belly is definitely protruding from both sides. I took a pic from behind but she's got that huge bootie so you can't even see her belly lol. When I checked her teats there was a white powdery substance on them...no clue. But one thing for sure is she could care less that her bubbies are being messed with so I'm taking that as a sign that shell be a wonderful mommy.


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

Pic from today


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

Just because she was being pretty


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

She is very pretty!


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

Thank you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lives2hope (Jul 12, 2012)

I love her face just so adorable. I think it's important especially for maiden mares to get prepared with the 'boobie handling'

I handle Magics 'boobies' every day just to make sure she is ready for this foal. She keeps giving me this resigned 'Is this going to be a new obsession for you?' look it's hysterical.


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

Thank you! She's become such a "pet" lately not that she wasn't before but she's getting a lot more attention all to her self now. She follows me around the field. I know if she thought shed fit shed hop in the Durango with me. Before I got on this site I honestly didn't pay any attention to her bubs but when I started looking for bagging holy crap they were DIRRRRTY!!! So I grabbed some baby wipes from the car and cleaned them up. She could have cared less. Didn't even flinch or look at me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

Oh she is cute!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

subbing, can't wait to see what colour she throws - she has a very pretty face


----------



## lives2hope (Jul 12, 2012)

> I honestly didn't pay any attention to her bubs


 Bubs!!! LOL that give me the best laugh of the day. Awesome word never heard it used before. I knew an appy that looked just like her, could have been from the same parents that close. I will see if I have a picture I can show you later. Anyway he was from Canada and had a personality just like how your describing hers to be. He was an awesome horse and it sounds like you got yourself one fantastic mare. The most I can say for my girl is she is tolerating everything I do and put her through right now. She is normally rather friendly but her pregnancy hormones have her a little bi-polar right now.


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

Oh wow!! I wish I had some idea of where Cherokee came from. I love genetics and family trees and here I have such a mystery horse! Your mare sounds like a human lol. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

Here's Mama today.


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

Is it just wishful thinking or is she bagging up in front? Can someone explain waxing to me, what should I get for a foaling kit? How long before I put a halter on the baby?...that is all for now lol. I'm reading books and as lunch on line literature as I can get my hands on but sometimes someone just talking about it helps.


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

Here she is today. Pictures don't do justice. She is getting huge. I think her spots camouflage her fat belly.


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Oooo, subbing!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

oOOH YOU'LL OPEN A CAN OF WORMS REGARDING HALTERING.
I NEVER EVER leave a halter on any horse (exception Mare for a couple of days after foaling if they are a bit sticky to catch) - but ESPECIALLY a foal.(They can easily get their legs caught up in a halter)

Yes I train them to accept a halter - not till around three weeks and OVER TIME - getting them used first to pressure release using just your hand - and then a soft rope over the neck ALWAYS allowing the foal get away if he needs to. (Actually he never even tried as there was no stress for him - it was all a game.
I don't hold to the theory that you should hang on to the foal no matter what as this can lead to serious injury to the foals delicate neck. If you want to see how this is done in pictures here's a link...
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/growth-lord-lubbaduck-aka-zephyr-moo-144278/page17/

There are quite a few of our training sessions pictured here.
We NEVER use force of any kind and the training sessions were NO MORE THAN 10 minutes at any time.
I now have a beautifully behaved happy little 4 month old (today!) who leads anywhere, picks up his feet for the farrier (and myself of course), is now float trained etc.
A lot of what I did was experimental as I had never bred a foal before but having rescued many horses over many years I knew exactly how I did NOT want him trained.
Hope this helps


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

Gotcha I didn't plan on putting a halter on and leaving it though. I never do that with any of my horses. But I was told to put the halter on them right away to help acclimate them to the idea of the halter. Like halter on when we're around her but not ever left on her.


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

I looked at your page and you have a super cute little guy!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

What you are seeing in front of her udder is edema. Based on her udder you have quite a ways to go yet. 

As far as the haltering thing, read up on it in various places and then make the decision on what _you_ are comfortable doing. there is no one true way to do things.


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks Sherri, I love him 
yeah there is a lot of debate over when to put a halter on. I don't hold to the theory of putting one on straight away simply because I can not see any need for it. Up to about a month old the foal can be and should be handled with arms around chest and rump anyhow - there should NEVER be any pressure on the poll.
Of course HANDLE from birth -that is scratch (and cuddle) but always be aware of over doing stuff - never get where the foal does not want to see you because it's all too much  That's my two cents anyhow - many will disagree - ask horse people an opinion and you'll get about a hundred differing views ;-)


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

Fooey! Lol I wanted her to be bagging. So the girl I got her from said she SEEN the deed done in March which would have put the baby due in February. So now I have no clue when she's actually due. I just know she's gettin closer every day.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Sherripohlman said:


> Fooey! Lol I wanted her to be bagging. So the girl I got her from said she SEEN the deed done in March which would have put the baby due in February. So now I have no clue when she's actually due. I just know she's gettin closer every day.


But when in March? If that is when she was bred, she could foal anytime this month, even at the end of March/beginning of April if she was covered at the end of March 2012


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Sunny that's 12 months. Typical gestation for a horse is about 11 months or 340 days.


----------



## QuarterCarolina (Dec 16, 2012)

Is she a maiden? They tend to go "over".


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

I think she's a maiden. (She was a rescue and is 6 so I'm not too sure about her past) I don't know exact dates as to when she was bred just that it was thought to be March. Hard telling now. I bought her in August but started talking to the girl I bought her from in June. When I first started talking to her she said she thought she may be bred but wasn't 100% sure. When I took her to the vet in October he just said she was bred and when I said the previous owner suspects a February baby the vet said yep sounds about right. Sooo I'm thinking he wasn't much help. 
Well this makes this a bit more confusing.


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

On a side note what are the chances she'll throw a spotted foal? I don't know much on genetics and I know appys can throw solids too so I am curious.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

NdAppy said:


> Sunny that's 12 months. Typical gestation for a horse is about 11 months or 340 days.


If the mare's last cover date was March 30, 2012, the 340 day mark was March 4, 2013 and there are plenty of mares that go well past that. Many go 350-365 days. But if the mare stayed in with the stud for several months, it may have been sometime in April or even May when the mare conceived.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Sherripohlman said:


> On a side note what are the chances she'll throw a spotted foal? I don't know much on genetics and I know appys can throw solids too so I am curious.


You would have to color test both the mare and stallion to get a better idea of what you could get. When it comes to spots, there is no way to know how much is even going to be on a baby if they inherited the gene.


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

I see. Thank you for your input. I'm hoping for some spots. Not knowing anything about her parents makes it tough.


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

Cherokee thinks she should go for a ride too.


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

LOL! that is an awesome photo!


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

Cherokee loves her girls.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

She is beautiful Sherripohlman. Normally, I'm not a huge fan of appy colouring, just a personal preference, but there is just something about her I find absolutely gorgeous. It will be really interesting to see what colour of foal you get and I'm hoping the best for you all and that everything goes smoothly.


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

Update on Cherokee...Still Pregnant :-/ Getting bigger by the day...she's always holding her tail out...not sure what that means. She's really sensitive in her flank area, more so than usual. She's not bagging up yet I think she's waxing but I don't know what exactly that means.


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Sit back and get comfortable...its going to be a long ride...LOL boy she is going to have one lovely babe!!!!!


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

Looks like Cherokee's milk might be coming in? Her bubbies have definitely gotten bigger. She's also very ****y lately...which is exactly how I was during my last few days of pregnancy lol.


----------



## dieselcowgirl (Jan 30, 2012)

Subbing....


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

subbing.


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

Cherokee's getting close. I'm thinking two to three weeks.


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

Her bubs get a bit bigger every day.


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

Cherokee loves getting goodies from the girls!


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

Cherokee when she had a bit smaller figure keeping a watchful eye with my oldest daughter cait.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

She is so pretty. I love her face - it might be the colouring, but she seems to have a very knowing expression. I'm no expert, but based on her booby pics, I think she still has some time yet. They're definitely filling though, and she seems to be making good progress. Have you thought of any names yet?


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

Thank you! She is such a smart horse. It's like she communicates through her eyes. I've thought of some names but not many. I was thinking Atreyu for a boy (I LOVE The Never Ending Story) and April for a girl. But then I like Ayita (Cherokee for First to Dance) too. I think it'll depend on what the foal ends up looking like, which will be a total surprise. The stud was a buckskin his mom was a buckskin and dad was a bay, but I have no knowledge of Cherokee's lineage. Do you think maybe by the end of April the foal will be here?


----------



## smaile (Sep 21, 2010)

Sherripohlman said:


> Her bubs get a bit bigger every day.


Her udder looks just like my mare`s - her due date is 8th May. So I guess that maybe Cherokee`s previous owner must have mistaken her breeding month.? 
Urgh, not knowing when to expect the foal must be the worst feeling ever. It`s quite hard even when the due date is clear, but this... 
Anyway, good luck, hope that your mare won`t torture you with waiting.


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

A midwife looked at Cherokee and she said it looks like the end of April to early May. :-/. An actual due date would have been nice. We were told she was expected to foal around January/February...so it's definitely been a LONG wait for our little one to arrive. Thank you tho. I'm glad I kindof have something to go by. Good luck with your mare and foal!


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

Anyone want to take a guess on what this little one is going to look like? Again The dad is a buckskin, the more I look at him the more I think a Silver Buckskin. His Sire was a very dark Bay and mother was also a Buckskin. I have no idea about Cherokee's parents, her stockings seem dark brown and not black...right now. In the summer they get a lot darker. I have a feeling I'm going get a little bay baby.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

In order to be a silver buckskin the horse must carry the silver gene.


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

Hmm I'm not sure then. He's got white in his main and tail and a bit on his stockings.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

Oh!!! I can't wait to see this baby!!!!! I love me some app colors!!!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I just looked at the other thread where you posted a picture of him. 

this is him correct? 









He looks like just a typical buckskin. The silver gene is extremely rare in stock bred horses.


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

Yes that's him! OK Good honestly I'm more of a fan of the buck skin color vs silver buck skin...mainly because I love the contrast of the black mane and tail vs the buckskin body. Oooh a buckskin with appy markings would be so pretty!


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

Getting bigger!!


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

Ok Cherokees bubs are literally doubling in size every day!!


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

Isn't she so purdy!!!


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Sherripohlman said:


> Isn't she so purdy!!!


I think this is your proof that she isn't ready to go yet. She can still fit through her door. They only drop those babes when it is out of desperation to fit through the door in order to get to the pasture, you know..... Just Kidding.


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

is it normal that her bubs are hard as a rock?


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

I would say it is normal...every mare is different...my maiden mare's udders seem rock hard some days...then not so much other days...


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Subbing...into another adventure


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

Cherokees bubs today.


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

Ok her booby shot from yesterday didn't post so here it is.


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Wow! She is progressing fast!!


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

It seems like all of a sudden she just blossomed boobies lol. But considering I thought the foal was supposed to be here between January and February a May baby seems like ages from now lmbo!


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

My husband thinks I'm such a weirdo w for all these "booby shots" but its the only way I can see the progress.  Can someone please let me know what I should put in my foaling kit?


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

I have iodine, enemas, clean towel, a med cap, sterile gloves, string, scissors, lead rope, all in a bucket for the placenta. I can't think right now but seems I have something else.
_Posted via Mobile Device_

ETA. Bottled water


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

She's getting here. They can bag up for weeks before foaling. Of course, every mare is different.


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

My local "horse lady" Becky says the first week in may. UGH!!! I swear this is worse than when I was pregnant. Thank you for the list. Becky gave me an enema for the foal and wrote me a list but its disappeared. So I definitely appreciate the list.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

I know my situation is worse than when I had any of my 3 kids. I at least knew a date and knew I wasn't going a week over, my kids was big babies.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

Exactly right now it's a big mistery as to when these little guys will show up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

Cherokees boobies today.


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

Her belly


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

And her rump


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

Can anyone explain this belly to me? Is it something to do with her milk production?


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

Well it won't let me post a photo but Cherokee has two bumps on her belly running front to back. I'm thinking it has to do w her milk production but I don't know what it means. Just that she's progressing?


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

Prbably just edemas. Sky had them too. They'll go away after she has the baby.


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

Trying again


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

The pic doesn't really do justice and I have no friggen idea why all my pics are sideways lately. :-/ but the lines are huge.


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

Yep, edema. Sky's looked just like that. They kept growing until she had the baby, then they went away.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Totally normal. It's edema, aka swelling/fluid buildup and it is not from milk. The milk is all located within the udder.


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

Cherokees fat belly


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

Boobies


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

I love her


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm pretty sure Cherokee is keeping that baby in on purpose. She's grained and groomed three times a day and doesn't have to worry about being ridden...she's living the life...besides the fact that she's as big as a house basically moves in slow motion everywhere she goes... i think she's weighing the odds and keeping that baby in is winning.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

Lol! I think she may be! What a life! They must think they are so special while in foal!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

I swear she's becoming a pampered princess and I think she's caught on as to why lol.


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

Cherokees belly is slowly getting bigger.


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

Cherokees bubs...not much bigger...


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

The hoo-haa... Not sure what I'm looking for here...seems the same


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

And here a recent picture of Bob...the daddy.


----------



## oobiedoo (Apr 28, 2012)

OMG, Her hooha is like a speckled puppy too. Really can't wait to see baby. Bob is a handsome fellow.


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

Is it just me or does her hoo-haa look super short? Others I've seen on here look a lot longer. :-/


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

I think every mare is different. I think it depends on how the picture is taken too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

Good point. I just don't want the baby getting stuck or put Cherokee in jeopardy.


----------



## QuarterCarolina (Dec 16, 2012)

My maiden who is at day 354 todays hoo haa looks just like hers. Short and completely unlike my mares who have had foals before who's hoo haas make it look like the foal May just slip out as they walk lol. They can change very quickly before foaling so I wouldn't worry just be prepared for the possibility of her tearing, but she May just wait a couple hours before foaling.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

Ugh I wish she would send me a text or something to let me know when she's going into labor. I really really REALLY hope I don't miss it. If I notice signs ill be camping out w my daughter. We've got the tent ready to go. Not knowing a due date is sooo not cool.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

It could be worse, you could know the due date but have her be extremely late ha ha


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

It seems like Cherokee's belly is doubling in size by the day. I don't see how much more her poor belly can take. She's constantly holding her tail out...any idea what that means?


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Holding the tail out is very normal for pregnant mares, and she can do that for a long time yet
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

UGH...when's this baby gonna come out!?


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

when it's ready! 

*hiding before sherri throws something at me*


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

Lol true!! It doesn't count that I'M ready! LOL


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

We've decided to walk that baby out of Cherokee.  Daily 2-3 mile walks never hurt. I've got a good helper too!


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

So Cherokee's belly looks bigger but she looks skinnier...does that make sense? Her hips are poking out and her ribs are showing...does this mean I need to feed her more or is this just part of the process?


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Baby repositions and can do funny things to mom's shape. Some mares look less pregnant right before foaling, some get slab sided, and so on
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

Gotcha thanks for the input.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

What you want to watch is her backbone to know that she isn't losing condition 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

I see. Ok thanks!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RiverBelle (Dec 11, 2012)

can't wait to see what color baby you have!


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

Same here! Cherokee was acting very strange this evening. Eating her food super slow (NEVER DOES THAT) standing odd...wide legged. Holding her tail out even further than usual...her hoo-haa seems more "open" and she's kindof pacing. No waxing yet but her bubbies doubled in size over night. Maybe well have a baby in a few days!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

Poor Cherokee is missrable.


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

Her hoo-haa and tail.


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

Cherokee is now tucking her tail and her back end is shivering uncontrollably. She barely touched her grain tonight.


----------



## LouieThePalomino (Dec 15, 2012)

Subbing!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

Her boobies, I still don't see any waxing though.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Where is our baby?


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

No baby. Her bags shrunk up a bit. She was in the field w plenty of room to move so maybe that's why. I swear she's got me on pins and needles waiting for this little pork chop. She's still acting very strange today. Moving slow and cautious. Tail tucked. Hell I dont know.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MeganJoey57 (Aug 1, 2012)

My mare foaled 3 months ago.. It's such a Joy having a little baby around! But my mare showed no signs of going into labor. I put her in the stalls at night and would put her to pasture before I had to leave. One morning I went to let her out and she was completely normal- no waxing or anything! And she foaled in the pasture 2 hours later. Thank goodness nothing went wrong and she had a gorgeous healthy coat! But the night before she foaled she was running laps around the pasture- the usual for her! I thought it was so strange!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

Ok Cherokees bubs seem to have shrunk but they are leaking...if I "milk" them. Also The straw in the stall smelled like a very strong chemical. Like she peed in it i guess which seems odd cause she doesn't usually do that...do horses water break? Forgive my idiocy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QuarterCarolina (Dec 16, 2012)

Their water breaks, but you would see feet immediately after or you would need to call a vet immediately as that would indicate an issue.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

Well it's been raining all day too. Her hoo-haa looks normal. Maybe slightly "picketed" but Cherokee was her normal self. Not acting different in the least bit.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

Ok I meant "puckered" lol. The teats would only leak if I "milked" them. For the last two nights I've let her out to pasture. Prior to that she's been in the dry lot w limited room. I've read that when they are out in the pasture their teats fluctuate in size. The liquid was clear-ish (not great lighting) and it wasn't sticky. Almost like water...maybe a consistency of coconut water? But more clear than not. Also she's acting totally normal. Not nervous or anything. Just totally normal. Ate her grain as usual. No pacing...even her tail was normal...besides the fact that its all mushy. I did just paint my nails and color my hair so I think the "chemical" I was smelling was more my self than anything else.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

Had a guy come check on Cherokee. He thinks she's at least three weeks out. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

its a guessing game at this point...don't let it discourage you...it will happen before you know it!!! I cant wait to see this baby!!! Its hard to believe mine will be 3 weeks old already tomorrow...he is so big already...enjoy the waiting...before you know it you will be stressing out about a whole new set of issues...LOL


----------



## aharlov (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm a sucker for Appaloosas... keep us updated!


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

Still nothing. She's getting fatter by the day. Buuuuut still nothing. :-/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Misty'sGirl (Oct 22, 2007)

I just read through all of this and am furious to arrive at the last post and still no foal! Cherokee, you're doing this on purpose! C'mon girl, we're all waiting eagerly for cute photos to squeal over!

I've never been a fan of appies in the past but I'm in love with Cherokee, plus I'm a sucker for Buckskins so eagerly awaiting the foal. With most of these threads you can have a rough idea of what possible colours you'll get but this is a total mystery and I'm dying to see the baby!

Sherri, I have no idea how you haven't gone mad with waiting by now haha


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

I have gone mad lol. I guess we still have about two more weeks. I wish I would have had a more accurate due date it would have made the waiting a lot less Crazy lol. Ill post pics tomorrow when I check on her. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

I think even with a "due date" that is on spot, you can still go crazy because they will opt to be late and play tricks on you LOL.


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

Still got a pregnant mare. She's getting HUGE!!!! I can't believe that baby is still in there!! Here are some photos.


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

Her hoo-haa


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

And the view from behind


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Lol that is one big belly! Hopefully she has this baby soon. 

I mentioned this in a different thread, but a friend of mine's mare just had its foal on Sunday. She was on day 370. My friend called two different vets because she was getting worried (her mare was a maiden) and both said that mares this year were going really late, and they were thinking it was due to the really late spring we had here. I don't know what the weather was like down your way, but I know a few others in my area whose mares have gone past a year gestation. Here's hoping she doesn't keep you waiting THAT long!


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

Oh wow ok. That makes sense. It was a late spring here too. I will definitely take that into consideration. I brought her home last August so if I don't have a foal by August ill really start wondering lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Naw, I don't think you have that long to go. Her bag is pretty big. 

I just meant that, in my experience this year, the foals have been coming later. The two people that I know personally have all had their foals on day 364, day 370 and day 372 and all have been healthy. Although, I know if my mare goes that long next year, I might age about 20 years, so I can only imagine how you feel waiting on her! I think she'll give it up pretty soon.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Really pretty mare - be nice to see pics when she's foaled
I had a pony mare that went a long time over date and we had her covered at a stud farm so knew the exact dates the deed was done
It concerns me that some Vets out there are saying that 'it couldn't happen', they above all people should know that horses are notorious for doing the unexpected. This is the second recent thing I've read - different circumstances but same result
If a mares been with a stallion over a year old then theres a chance of it being pregnant and ignoring that possibility could put a mare & foal at risk or leave some buyer that wasn't prepared for having a foal with a huge problem


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

I just read through this whole thread. Wow she is gorgeous. Can't wait to see the baby!


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

Thank you all! I'm so excited for this little one to get here! Mrs Cherokee has been such a good sport through all this and I just know she'll b a fabulous mama. We just need that baby to get here! I swear that poor horses belly is so wide! If I didn't know the stud i'd be thinking there was a baby Clydesdale in there!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

Waiting is the pits... I think it is worse waiting for a foal than for your own baby to be born!


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

Definitely worse lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Misty'sGirl (Oct 22, 2007)

Aww, still no baby? I'm dying to know what it'll turn out to be... Poor Cherokee, and poor you Sherri for all this waiting!!


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

Yep still waiting. My "horse guy" thinks at least another week.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

If it weren't pouring down rain I'd post pics of my mares. Two are due this week (one today, one Wednesday). They started bagging 8 and ten weeks ago. It's hard not knowing the date and waiting/wondering but even harder knowing and watching/waiting when they have gone over for me. Pretty mare. Can't wait to see baby.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Ok lets see if I can upload the pics (and tag them correctly). First pic is the mare due Wed. The pic was taken last year 3 days before foaling. It had been like that for almost two weeks. The second pic is this year 2 days before her due date and again she has been like that for two weeks. She actually started bagging 10 weeks ago. The third pic is from the mare due today and she was the same last year - she delivered before I was able to get pics. She started bagging 8 weeks ago. The 4th pic is a mare we checked in foal and is due July 22 - she is a maiden mare. 5th is her non bred maiden sister and 6th pic is her other sister also not bred but has had several foals. Let me add the first mare this year has started leaking small amts but not waxing.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm confused.. whose horse is this?

QtrBel, have you started your own thread for these mares?? I would follow it!


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Subbing!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

No there were earlier questions about bagging and how close. These are just examples. I should start a thread for the two little mares.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh ... okay.


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

Yes you should! Man Cherokees keep bagging then shrinking. Bagging then shrinking. I swear she's just as fine as she could be and in no hurry to have that foal. :-/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

This is Cherokee today. She's fat n sassy.


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

Come on Cherokee we want to see a baby! LOL


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

Checked on Cherokee with my little horse whisperer today. No baby but I snapped this photo that I had to share.


----------



## Misty'sGirl (Oct 22, 2007)

That's a beautiful picture


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

Checked on Cherokee today...nothing. Plus get bubbies seen to have shrunk a lot. Belly's big and I can see the baby move but nothing else I brought her home in August so I'm beginning to get concerned about this whole baby thing. Honestly I just want my horse back. Obviously I'm excited for a healthy foal but mostly I want my horse back. :-/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MGTS (May 13, 2013)

Such a pretty App! Dont you hate the guessing game with unknown variables. 
I would say since you bought her in August.... that I would put her due as late as July or August then ;-) Or wake up one morning and a foal at her feet. Good luck - cant wait to see the resulting foal's pictures


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

Here's what seems strange to me. If you've seen previous photos you've seen that her bubbies were getting pretty full. Now...nearly nothing.


----------



## smaile (Sep 21, 2010)

Sherripohlman said:


> Here's what seems strange to me. If you've seen previous photos you've seen that her bubbies were getting pretty full. Now...nearly nothing.


The same happened to Smaile - her udder was really full for some time then one morning it was almost empty. She foaled after about 2 weeks.


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

Well that makes me feel better.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Misty'sGirl (Oct 22, 2007)

I've never had a foal but I'm addicted to these foaling threads and have seen quite a few mares go back and forth with how full they are in the days/weeks before foaling.

Every time I see a new post on this thread I get all excited... Cherokee, you're so mean to us, give us a foal to squeal over!! *laughs*

Edit: Just realised saying "I've never had a foal" sounds silly... I mean I've never had a mare have a foal! I'm not a horse


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

So the girl I got Cherokee from had a mare due to foal around the same time Cherokee was/is due by the same stud. She called me early this evening saying they the baby was coming and she was super excited and on her way out to the farm her mare was being kept. She called about three hours later and said the mare went out of labor and they couldn't get the foal out. They ended up losing the baby and having to put the mare down too!!! I am a nervous freaking wreck now!!! And feel so so bad for my friend.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Misty'sGirl (Oct 22, 2007)

Oh no, that's just devastating  I'm so sorry for your friend. What a horrible experience. But enough losing one, but both...

These things do happen though. There are just so many different factors that need to be taken into account. Cherokee is a totally different horse to your friends, the foal is different, even with the same stud. So the chances are in your favour of it all going well. 

Just be prepared, have the vet on call, notify the vet as soon as she starts going into labour so he can be prepared to rush out if necessary. 

Fingers crossed! x


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

Thank you! I'm just a nervous wreck now. I'm not a breeder I honestly have no clue what I'm doing other than what I've researched on here and various other sites. I've never experienced anything like this. My husband just told me I'm more nervous about my horse foaling than I was with all three of my kids. Ugh this is so different. I don't know if I could handle losing my mare.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

This thread is making ME nervous, probably because I was in your position a year ago. I figured out my mare was pregnant after owning her for 7 months and 5 weeks later she had a baby. I was crazy nervous the entire time, but things turned out great. You will think the worst because that's what this experience does to first timers, who didn't choose to do it in the first place. I obviously can't promise you anything, but my guess is she will be just fine, and so will you.


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

Thank you! I'm just ready for this roller coaster to b over.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

*We have a baby!!*

Meet our little filly!


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

She needs a name!


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

I can see the first pic but I can't get the second one to load... And what a doll!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

I got it to work. She is gorgeous! Is she a dun?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

As of right now I can't really tell but the vet said she looked like a champaign dun?


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

The halter she got as a welcome baby gift was a bit big but she didn't mind it being on...which was only for about two minutes lol. I think we'll give that particular halter w while.


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

For some reason the site isn't liking my phone tonight. I'll have more pics up soon tho.


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

Ok last one


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

Aww... congrats! She is adorable. And I can tell going to be thoroughly spoiled!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Congrats  she is adorable


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

Thank you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

Soooo cuteee!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Finally the wait is over!! Congrats on your new filly!!


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

Congrats! Now you can breathe.


----------



## Misty'sGirl (Oct 22, 2007)

FINALLY!!! And totally worth the wait - she is utterly gorgeous!!

Any ideas of what you'll call her?  

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

Thank you! We are stuck on Indie, Skye and Scout. I'm hoping once we see her personality a name will come to us. As of right now she's sassy and very curious.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Gorgeous filly! They are so sweet. 

Nancy


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Yay! Finally! She's precious..


----------



## Becca93 (Jan 22, 2009)

Congratulations - she is gorgeous. I love love love her colour!


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

Here's a pic of her eye...blue kinda?


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

Me n the baby!


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

Is it normal that she lays down to sleep a lot?


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

awwww what a cutie!
I think its normal that she lays down, a lot of foals I've seen lay down and strech out in the sun to sleep.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Yup ... foals are either up eating, acting a fool, or laying flat out on the ground... lol


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I forget - did you know the sire's color? So far our palominos have had pink skin and blue or green eyes and they both darken over the first week. At any rate she's beautiful! Yes - totally normal for them to lay down and sleep a lot.


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

Thank you all for your input. I'm going to be a nervous wreck the first week at least. And her site a buckskin with The fun factor. His dam was a buckskin and sire a really dark bay.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Aw, she's absolutely adorable! Well worth the wait!


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

She is looooved!!


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

Cherokees not getting left out of any lovins.


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

So precious...


----------



## QuarterCarolina (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm thinking Palomino, where are the color experts? lol very beautiful baby, don't blink they grow like crazy from here on out! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Color "experts" chimed in on the thread about this cutie in the color section. :wink: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-colors-genetics/color-215346/


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

She's getting used to this whole posing thing.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Darn - I haven't checked this thread for a couple of days and now I've missed all the action!!! She's perfect - well done Cherokee.


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

Thank you! She's amazing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

such a cutie!


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

She's up n running!


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

Her eyes are changing already!


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

OMG!!! She is beautiful!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

Thank you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Wow, I think she got her dad's "fun factor" LOL!


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

Lol I think she definitely takes after daddy. She has the sweetest disposition...just like daddy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

I love how you are enjoying every moment ... every change ... every new thing!


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

She is munching on grain and getting two teeth already. She doesn't mind her halter but the metal clanking bothers her. She's getting so big!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

Such a pretty girl.


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Congrats!! What a lovely little girl!!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Awww she's adorable!! Love the halter too!


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

Ok so I went out to play w baby and noticed a couple areas where she was missing skin. Like road rash basically...which were in the center of muddy spots. (She lays IN the poopy area) As I was cleaning up the wounds and putting ointment on clumps of skin would fall off. Tiny spots of skin. Like she's shedding her skin...I shoveled all poop and the closes the area off...like a dry lot. Do you think it's the manure causing this? Has anyone ever heard of this?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Take pics ... It could be anything from abrasions, to "rain rot", to ring worm .... what size spots are they .. and are they round?


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

Here is a pic


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh geez .... bless her heart. It does kinda look like it could be related to where she lays in the poo or urine, huh?


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

That's what I'm thinking too. That's why I took her out if the dry lot stall area and put her in pasture. I shoveled all the poo but its still a muddy mess in there. Ugh I didn't sleep a wink last night because I'm so worried about her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Awwww .. it doesn't take long for them to completely OWN our hearts, huh?


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

No not long at all. Her sores look better but there's more skin coming off. I'm waiting to hear from the vet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

Photo Sensitization is what they think it is. Something to do with the liver. :-/ hopefully we can get it cleared up. They are going to get bald with me but I have to keep her in the shade...completely out of the sun and minimal exercise.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Awwwwww ... poor baby.


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

Finally heard back from Sullivan vet. Primary Photo Sensitization is what they are diagnosing it as. No sun for a couple weeks...I guess I'll stall her during the day and let her out at night. I'm doing loads of research and apparently certain plants can cause it (clover which is in the field), certain chemicals (I just bought new fly spray) and certain meds from vets (she had all the newborn shots). Process of elimination. I'm relieved they are thinking primary vs secondary. Secondary is an ailment involving the liver where primary is based off something ingested.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Sending well wishes! Poor baby!


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Your little darling has my good wishes for a speed recovery.


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

Thank you! She's doing better today. Much better.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

Mommy daughter photo!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Sherripohlman said:


> Finally heard back from Sullivan vet. Primary Photo Sensitization is what they are diagnosing it as. No sun for a couple weeks...I guess I'll stall her during the day and let her out at night. I'm doing loads of research and apparently certain plants can cause it (clover which is in the field), certain chemicals (I just bought new fly spray) and certain meds from vets (she had all the newborn shots). Process of elimination. I'm relieved they are thinking primary vs secondary. Secondary is an ailment involving the liver where primary is based off something ingested.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Did the vet actually come out and see the foal or just diagnose over the phone? 

My first thought seeing her missing hair and the fact she was laying in pee/poo was scalding from urine and feces. :-|


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

That was my first thought too. He came out and did blood work. Gave her a steroi shot and antibiotics. I've been clearing up all the yuck since then and have been trying to keep all areas as clean we possible to avoid further situations.


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

Sherripohlman said:


> Finally heard back from Sullivan vet. Primary Photo Sensitization is what they are diagnosing it as. No sun for a couple weeks...I guess I'll stall her during the day and let her out at night. I'm doing loads of research and apparently certain plants can cause it (clover which is in the field), certain chemicals (I just bought new fly spray) and certain meds from vets *(she had all the newborn shots)*. Process of elimination. I'm relieved they are thinking primary vs secondary. Secondary is an ailment involving the liver where primary is based off something ingested.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This foal is only 11 days old correct? Do you know what shots or vaccines were administered to her, and have you told your vet about them? The majority of vaccines are not labeled for use in foals under 90 days, and some not even until 6 months. Giving them earlier than 90 days in usually only done in cases of imminent outbreak where the benefit outweighs the risk. So for anyone reading that didn't already know, this is why the mare is boostered prior to foaling.

Was an IgG test performed on the foal after she was born? If she is having an immune issue caused by environmental or chemical factors, it would have been nice to know that complete passive transfer was achieved. Also, since the mare seems unaffected, you may want to ask your vet if a plasma transfusion might be of any help at this point.

I would put mom on inspected hay only and quit grain & pasture for at least a week just to eliminate as much of the culprits as possible. The foal is really not old enough to do much more than have a little taste of grass, hay, or grain as milk is the main source of nutrition. For good measure, spraying broadleaf herbicide on the pasture to kill any weeds or clover might also be worthwile. The dirt in your drylot could also be irritating. Maybe try some bagged shavings or clean straw in the area the foal likes to sleep.

I hope you find out what is causing the trouble!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Cute picture. Love mom's "eyebrows". 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

Day one vs day 14. She's getting big! And her wounds seem to be healing up nicely.


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

When she was born he drew blood and we found out my mare didn't transfer her immunities as well as we would have liked... But could have been worse. I'm not sure what all he did to her at that point...gave her a paste. I'm guessing a wormer. When he was out to check her early last week he drew blood again, gave her a steroid and an antibiotic. I haven't recieved anything as to what he gave her. Her blood work looked good though. Liver levels were slightly elevated but not bad...which is what led him to the photosensitization. He called today to check on her and said to continue what we are doing and to keep him posted. I am still thinking it could be the fact that she was laying in poo and muck. Looking back at pictures she always had mud in the spots the sores showed up.


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

She enjoyed her cool down. Look at the blond coming through in her mane!!


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

Ok seriously I post these pics straight from my phone. Why are they always topsy turvy?... She's healing up nicely though.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Glad to see she's doing better.


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

Indie is growing up too fast!


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

Another...


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

She needed a nap.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

She is gorgeous OP!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

Good morning!


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

Pretty girls


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

What a lovely baby <3


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

Bath time!


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

Aww, she's so cute!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

She's adorable!! How's her sores healing?


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

thank you! her sores are healing up really well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Sherripohlman said:


> thank you! her sores are healing up really well.


 Your welcome! Glad to hear.


----------



## Teeallmee (Aug 13, 2013)

I just read your entire thread! It sounds like you were on a wild roller coaster ride waiting for your gorgeous filly! Indie was definitely worth the wait.....she is perfect! (With or without her ouchie sores!). Congratulations! 

I am waiting for a maiden mare to foal as we speak. I have to say after reading about your friend losing her foal and mare brought tears to my eyes! I can't imagine the heartbreak......have to admit, it makes me so nervous! I hate the waiting game! I pray that my girl has a healthy foal and a " normal" delivery!!


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

It has definitely been a roller coaster but this site helped out so much. Just pay attention to the signs. I went down to feed one morning and seen a fluffy little tail under Cherokee. My daughter and I immediately started to cry because we were so excited Indie was finally here. And now she's almost two months old! Shes such a joy to have! Do you have a thread posted? I love following the foaling threads. =)


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

Breakfast!


----------



## Teeallmee (Aug 13, 2013)

Yes! I started a thread Maiden Mare Approaching Foaling. Thanks for your interest!


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

Our boxer isn't sure of Indie yet. =)


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Cute picture.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

Indie Girl.


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

She is beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

Indies getting to be such a big girl!


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

Shes a thirsty girl!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Awww she's such a cutie!!


----------

